# Changing Careers--Where to start?



## relius78 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi all! I have been looking around here and found lots of useful information already, but I was wondering if I could get some more detailed information about where to start if I want to change careers into the IT field. Which certification(s) should I go for first? Can I take them online? I am extremely excited about changing a hobby into a career and thank you for any advice you can give.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

you generaly can not take them online .. or else you could cheat. You take them at local testing centers.

What to take depends on what you want to do ... what do you?

Guessing help desk at first? MS has a buch of low level certs to work on, before moving to something on server 2008 or MCSE


----------

